
Google Chrome won't be allowed on Windows 10 S - 317070
http://www.zdnet.com/article/google-chrome-wont-be-allowed-on-windows-10-s/
======
jarym
Have I understood correctly: if you have Windows 10 S you won't be able to get
Chrome (or any app) not approved by Microsoft?

If that's true, then anti-trust issues will once again loom. This time, MS
will not be able to drive their competitor (Google) out of business like they
did Netscape.

~~~
ungzd
Now it's an industry practice (iOS, Chrome OS) so they're not villains
anymore.

Users that install unapproved apps (via jailbreaks and vulnerabilities) are
villains now.

~~~
majewsky
s/villains/customers/

Windows 10 S is "only" 50 bucks away from running all those unapproved apps.

~~~
technofiend
It's cheaper than that... I bought two upgrades from Windows 10 Home to Pro on
ebay for less than $30.

~~~
majewsky
> Home to Pro

We're talking about Windows 10 S.

~~~
technofiend
Fair enough... I guess I was thinking the license upgrade TO Pro would work
the same for S and it does for Home. Then again maybe MS will really check
both source and destination and reject Home to Pro upgrade keys. /shrug.

------
loki22
Is Firefox allowed on chromebooks? I think the comparison with Chromebook is
more appropriate than iOS devices.

~~~
tyfon
You can set the chromebook in developer mode and have a full linux system with
all the software you want.

Or you can install the android version of firefox.

So yes, it is allowed.

~~~
jsjohnst
It's a minor detail, but I feel there's a difference between "allowed" and
"possible". Developer mode has a bunch of caveats that neuter many of the
selling points of ChromeOS and I'd argue is more akin to a "jailbreak", just
one that Google doesn't play cat and mouse trying to stop you from using.

~~~
pritambaral
The Android term "rooting" would be closer than the iOS term "jailbreak",
precisely because of the reason you cited: Google doesn't lock down ChromeOS
like a jail.

~~~
jsjohnst
Good call. I agree that's a more apt comparison. That said, it's still really
locked down, it's just there's a key on the wall next to the door with a sign
saying "beware of the gremlins".

------
JakeWesorick
Chromebooks do not allow any other browser besides Chrome. I don't see how
this is different.

~~~
tantalor
No, you can install any browsers from the Play Store on a Chromebook that
supports installing Android apps.

[https://support.google.com/chromebook/answer/7021273?hl=en](https://support.google.com/chromebook/answer/7021273?hl=en)

Firefox runs on a Chromebook just fine:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.mozilla.fi...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.mozilla.firefox&hl=en)

~~~
r3bl
Well, it's the same thing: you can install any browser from Microsoft's Store
on Windows 10 S.

So, Google will either have to release Chrome targeted for Windows platform
(same way Firefox did on Android) or not be available to Windows 10 S users.

~~~
tantalor
Except Firefox on Android uses its own rendering/scripting engine; there's no
requirement to use the "platform" engine.

------
lowmagnet
TLDR: Another recent ZDnet article explains that it's a rule for desktop
browsers not being allowed by the centennial packaging process. Chrome, others
are win32, and would be "packaged" if it weren't for this rule.

~~~
youdontknowtho
so, there's no reason why chrome couldn't be included in the store.

They should also get Opera and Firefox onboard.

~~~
h_r
Actually if you read the article, it clearly states another criterion which is
the same on iOS and ChromeOS. That is, a web browser must use the HTML
renderer and JavaScript engine from the host OS.

~~~
dragonwriter
> Actually if you read the article, it clearly states another criterion which
> is the same on iOS and ChromeOS.

ChromeOS has no such policy, even if the Play Store does (which, AFAICT, it
doesn't) since ChromeOS, like Android, allows sideloading Android APKs and
isn't limited to Store apps.

Because of sideloading, Play Store restrictions are not Android/ChromeOS
restrictions. But Win 10S is Store apps only, so Windows Store restrictions
are also Win 10 S restrictions.

------
rootlocus
> Windows 10 S, announced last week, allows users to install only apps that
> are distributed through the Windows Store.

What if I want to compile and run my own executables? How does this
restriction work?

~~~
iplaw
Likely signing by Microsoft? Based on what I've read, you will not be able to
run your own executables. This is a big issue for University students who are
often required to install textbook-sourced software for labs, class
participation, etc.

Perhaps if you install a Visual Studio app from the Windows Store and use that
to generate an executable, it will somehow sign the executable?

Meta: At what point does the post rate limit get lifted? If I post a couple of
comments while browsing the articles and then attempt to reply to a comment
with a question, I have already somehow hit the rate limit and I am blocked
from posting for a few hours. It seems like there should be an exception for
replying to a question on my own comment.

~~~
h_r
One option, from the article:

    
    
      If people would like to access apps from other stores and services, they can switch to Windows 10 Pro at any time.

~~~
majewsky
There's a huge difference between "let students run wild and install any shit"
and "publish a whitelist of allowed non-UWP apps via group policy".

------
sibbl
Isn't it just as allowed as it is on iOS for example?

------
TYPE_FASTER
The developer in the article could convert his app from Chromium to UWP and
resubmit: [https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/uwp/porting/hwa-
chr...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/uwp/porting/hwa-chrome-
conversion)

------
felixsanz
They will change their mind I guess...

This is not an IE-6 time again.

------
blibble

        10.2.1
        
        Apps that browse the web must use the appropriate HTML and JavaScript engines provided by the Windows Platform.
    

and Microsoft is now completely back its 1990s behaviour

